# looking for someone to do....



## kmcclasky (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking for someone to do drawings (free) wether by pencil or PhotoShop of three of my bettas all are in albums. One is my husbands girl ember she the Crowntail, two is my passed away dalmation candycane and three is my delta tail Apollo


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok.. I'm on it... IS pencil OK? Thats what I can do. will have them done AT LATEST Wednesday night.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Here is Ember and Candycane if you didn't see them in my drawing thread.


----------



## kmcclasky (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes that's fine thomasdog I would love one of Apollo


----------



## kmcclasky (Dec 31, 2011)

May have more later on I want done


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i could do some


----------



## kmcclasky (Dec 31, 2011)

Sure bettalover I'm looking to get Apollo and liveiwre done mushrooms lilicka I'm hoping to have them all done sometime


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

ok, working on apollo, will do color will have posted soon, mabye tomorrow morning... mabye later tonight


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok, here he is!  Enjoy!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here's a quick sketch of Apollo  :








hope you like it, sorry i'll add color later


----------



## kmcclasky (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool Kp go to Walmart as soon as I can to print these out there gorgeous and ill put them next to apollos tank on the wall


----------

